# Best 6x6 comparison



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 7, 2019)

Both X-Man Shadow M and AoShi GTS M are great 6x6. However, which one is the best?

Which one is better without magnets?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 22, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Which one is better without magnets?


Honestly, the performance between a magnetic and non-magnetic 6x6 is so huge it really isn't worth getting the non-magnetic 6x6 just for the sake of saving like 10 bucks.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 22, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Honestly, the performance between a magnetic and non-magnetic 6x6 is so huge it really isn't worth getting the non-magnetic 6x6 just for the sake of saving like 10 bucks.


So, what would you recommend for great 6x6?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 22, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> So, what would you recommend for great 6x6?


Any of those two, it is personal preference. I prefer the Aoshi though, it has slightly stronger magnets.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 29, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Any of those two, it is personal preference. I prefer the Aoshi though, it has slightly stronger magnets.


Are there any magnetic 6x6 which are cheaper than the X-Man Shadow M and AoShi GTS M but still perform well?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Jul 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Are there any magnetic 6x6 which are cheaper than the X-Man Shadow M and AoShi GTS M but still perform well?


Not that I know of


----------



## Doctor Hedron (Jul 29, 2019)

I've tried both Shadow M and Aoshi GTS M in a physical store in my city, and I feel that Shadow magnets are too weak, especially on the inner layers. The outer layer sometimes carries the second layer with it.

That was about 5 mins of messing with each of them though, so not exactly a thorough familiarity.

Also, the thing I dislike about Qiyi's big cubes is the primary internals on the center pieces (while the edges are fully colored). This makes i.e. red centers and red edges to appear differently; the edges have a dark outline around them and the centers have a pale, white-ish outline around them, when you look at the face head-on. It's not *super* noticeable, but it's there and doesn't look good aesthetically, imo.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jul 30, 2019)

Doctor Hedron said:


> I've tried both Shadow M and Aoshi GTS M in a physical store in my city, and I feel that Shadow magnets are too weak, especially on the inner layers. The outer layer sometimes carries the second layer with it.
> 
> That was about 5 mins of messing with each of them though, so not exactly a thorough familiarity.
> 
> Also, the thing I dislike about Qiyi's big cubes is the primary internals on the center pieces (while the edges are fully colored). This makes i.e. red centers and red edges to appear differently; the edges have a dark outline around them and the centers have a pale, white-ish outline around them, when you look at the face head-on. It's not *super* noticeable, but it's there and doesn't look good aesthetically, imo.


I have heard that the X-Man Shadow is easier to pop than the MoYu AoShi GTS, but it is faster than the AoShi GTS.



Competition Cuber said:


> Any of those two, it is personal preference. I prefer the Aoshi though, it has slightly stronger magnets.


Have you ever got any pop on your AoShi GTS M?


----------



## Tabe (Aug 1, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Have you ever got any pop on your AoShi GTS M?


I've gotten one. Was my fault, though, not the cube.


----------



## Competition Cuber (Aug 2, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Have you ever got any pop on your AoShi GTS M?


No


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 20, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Honestly, the performance between a magnetic and non-magnetic 6x6 is so huge it really isn't worth getting the non-magnetic 6x6 just for the sake of saving like 10 bucks.





Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> 6x6 budget - Yuxin Little Magic 6x6, Cyclone Boys G6
> 6x6 great - MoYu AoShi GTS
> 6x6 expert - X-Man Shadow M


Should we put MoYu AoShi GTS (non-magnetic), X-Man Shadow (non-magnetic),Yuxin Little Magic 6x6 or Cyclone Boys G6 into 6x6 great?

Honestly, I don't think there are any great 6x6 in between "6x6 budget - Yuxin Little Magic 6x6, Cyclone Boys G6" and "6x6 expert - X-Man Shadow M".


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 27, 2019)

YJ MGC 6x6!

__
http://instagr.am/p/B1imp3sJKxK/




Solves on the YJ MGC 6x6!


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Should the YJ MGC 6x6 be added to the poll choices?


----------



## aerocube (Aug 29, 2019)

i own the shadow m,it pops sometimes but not if you don't turn badly and it's a really good cube


----------



## kadabrium (Aug 29, 2019)

The little magic is a direct upgrade over the shadow in everything but arguably outer layer speed


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

kadabrium said:


> The little magic is a direct upgrade over the shadow in everything but arguably outer layer speed


is the yuxin little magic 6x6 your main?


----------



## Tyler Fresh (Aug 29, 2019)

Anyone looking to get a 6x6 should honestly just wait for the mgc.


----------



## Tyler Fresh (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> How do you think?


It will be out soon, and from the looks of it it will be the best 6x6. Also I heard yuxin is working on a new 6, so I would just wait.


----------



## kadabrium (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> is the yuxin little magic 6x6 your main?


I have all 3 in magnetless. The lil magic is the most reliable in speedsolving, the aoshi best for casual turning but can have flexibility issues when turning fast. I havent found the shadow appealing in any way at all.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Tyler Fresh said:


> It will be out soon, and from the looks of it it will be the best 6x6. Also I heard yuxin is working on a new 6, so I would just wait.


Hays 6? Huang Long 6? Ylm 6x6 M?


----------



## Tyler Fresh (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Hays 6? Huang Long 6? Ylm 6x6 M?


Most likely a hays 6. They also have a new 5x5 coming out, which is a huanglong, but that might just be a code name for a hays 5.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Aug 29, 2019)

Tyler Fresh said:


> It will be out soon, and from the looks of it it will be the best 6x6. Also I heard yuxin is working on a new 6, so I would just wait.


Do you think the YJ MGC 6x6 should be added to the poll choices?


----------



## Tyler Fresh (Aug 29, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Do you think the YJ MGC 6x6 should be added to the poll choices?


Not until it is actually out.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 3, 2019)

Tyler Fresh said:


> Anyone looking to get a 6x6 should honestly just wait for the mgc.









Tyler Fresh said:


> Not until it is actually out.


There will be a YJ YuShi v2M 6x6 too.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 15, 2019)

Shadow and AoShi GTS, which one is better for both non-magnetic version?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Shadow and AoShi GTS, which one is better for both non-magnetic version?


Doesn't really matter, you shouldn't buy the non-magnetic versions.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 15, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Doesn't really matter, you shouldn't buy the non-magnetic versions.


What about self-magnetized yuxin little magic M 6x6?
yuxin little magic M 6x6, shadow, aoshi gts, how do they rank?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 15, 2019)

Haven’t tried the YLMs so I can’t really say. If they are magnetic I would chose them though.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Sep 15, 2019)

Competition Cuber said:


> Haven’t tried the YLMs so I can’t really say. If they are magnetic I would chose them though.


Have you tried the cyclone boys G6? How is it?


----------



## Competition Cuber (Sep 15, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Have you tried the cyclone boys G6? How is it?


i don’t own it, but I’ve tried it in comp. It’s meh.


----------

